# Affenjungs INC - Frostwolf EU  SUCHT



## Hascherl (6. März 2011)

Derzeit suchen wir wieder neue Powergamer für unseren 25er Raid.


Ihr beherrscht die Raidstatistiken eurer aktuellen Gilde? Ihr kennt euch mit Theorycrafting und Raidauswertung aus? Ihr habt langfristig Spaß an WoW, seid bereit im Progress mal 1-2 Termine zu verschieben und bringt bestmöglichst noch die entsprechende geistige Reife mit? Dann seid ihr bei uns wohlmöglich genau richtig und vielleicht schon die zukünftigen Leistungsträger unseres Raides.


Trifft dies erstmal auf Euch zu, solltet Ihr Euch noch einmal klarmachen, wo ihr Euch bewerbt: Wir suchen absolute Ausnahmespieler, keine obere Mittelklasse.
Ebenso solltet ihr mit den Raidzeiten von vorne herein einverstanden sein, die während des Progress im Höchstfall diese hier sind:

Mo-Do: 17:30 - 24:00 Uhr
Fr: 17:30 - open end
Sa: 15-open End
So: 15-24 Uhr

Bitte bewerbt Euch erst gar nicht wenn ihr Euch nicht 100% sicher seid wirklich transen zu wollen , sollten wir euch zusagen. Wir haben keine Lust unsere Zeit mit Leuten zu vergeuden die am Ende doch kneifen.


In Eure Bewerbung gehört:

* Beschreibung deiner Raiderfahrung "Pre Cata"
* Erfahrungen in den Aktuellen Raidinstanzen ( Idealerweise Hc - Erfahrung )
* Gildenhistory
* Top-enchantetes Equip ( Grüne / Blau - equiped auch z.Z ein "NoGo" ) sowie sinnvolle Berufe
* Interface-Screenshot
* Keinen Krüppel-PC/stabile Internetleitung besitzen

Wenn Ihr an diesem Punkt immer noch am lesen und ihr ein:

1x Priest ( Heal )
1x Pala ( DD / Heal )
1x Druid ( Resto / Balance )
1x Shaman ( all speccs )
1x Warlock
1x Warrie ( DD )


seid, dann seid ihr bei uns genau richtig und solltet schnellstmöglich eine Bewerbung per Bewerbungsbogen oder Pm im Forum (an Toffel oder Hascherl ) an uns abschicken. >>>www.apeboys.org


Grundsätzlich nehmen wir Bewerbungen aller Klassen an, solange sie entsprechend herausragend sind. Ihr werdet dann in der Trialzeit die Chance bekommen, Euch für einen dauerhaften Raidspot zu beweisen.
Solltet ihr nach 2 Wochen noch keine Antwort erhalten haben, könnt ihr Euch als abgelehnt betrachten. Ständiges anwhispern und nach dem Fortschritt fragen, bewirkt eher Gegenteiliges - WIR kommen auf Euch zu, sofern wir interessiert sind. Aufgrund der massiven Anzahl an Bewerbungen senden wir nicht immer eine Absage zurück.

Solltet ihr vor eurer Bewerbung noch irgendwelche Fragen haben, kontaktiert uns, Toffel oder Hascherl, gerne InGame.

- Affenjungs INC Recruitment -


----------



## Hascherl (7. März 2011)

push


----------



## Metadron72 (7. März 2011)

ist doch gut, das sie direkt schreiben wie es abgeht und was sie wollen!
dann weiß man genau, woran man ist und bewirbt sich oder halt nicht. ich hätt an deren stelle auch keine lust im nach hinhein 99,99% der spieler auszusondern und wieder von vorn anzufangen (und das wird den affis sicher so gehen).

also pro klare aussagen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. März 2011)

unter der woche ab 17:30 is doch okay O.o das schaffen doch 75% aller arbeitnehmer

und wenn elitegilden suchen, darf das ruhig mal arrogant klingen. die jungs (habt ihr mädels?) wissen da was sie tun.


----------



## Dunklesopfer (7. März 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> unter der woche ab 17:30 is doch okay O.o das schaffen doch 75% aller arbeitnehmer



Ich glaube nicht, das 75% aller Arbeitnehmer Beamte sind ... ^^



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und wenn elitegilden suchen, darf das ruhig mal arrogant klingen. die jungs (habt ihr mädels?) wissen da was sie tun.



Ach ja, ich sehe hier übrigens keine Elitegilde suchen ^^ Platz 27 in der Weltrangliste ist sicher noch keine Elite ;-) 

Und selbst wenn sie Platz 1 wären und ich auch nur annähernd an "ihren Skill" käme, würde ich da sicherlich nicht hingehen. Das Elitegilden nicht abgehoben sein müßen, beweisen ja wohl Ensidia und For the Horde. Einfach mal nen Scheibchen abschneiden, dann klappt´s vielleicht auch irgendwann mal mit den Top 10 "der Elite"


----------



## Matago (7. März 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> unter der woche ab 17:30 is doch okay O.o das schaffen doch 75% aller arbeitnehmer
> 
> und wenn elitegilden suchen, darf das ruhig mal arrogant klingen. die jungs (habt ihr mädels?) wissen da was sie tun.




A) da möchte ich dir widersprechen 17:30 zu Hause Computer an und bereit zum raiden schaffen definitiv nicht 75% aller Arbeitnehmer
bitte nicht von dir auf andere schliessen


 dann wenn ich sowas lese dass heisst ja nix anderes das mann zu Progress Zeiten bereit sein muss auch mal Urlaub zu nehmen und sämtliche anderen Termine
sausen zu lassen um irgendeinen Boss als erster zu legen !!!!   Hallo gehts noch ?



Hascherl schrieb:


> Ihr beherrscht die Raidstatistiken eurer aktuellen Gilde? Ihr kennt euch mit Theorycrafting und Raidauswertung aus? Ihr habt langfristig Spaß an WoW, *seid bereit im Progress mal 1-2 Termine zu verschieben* und bringt bestmöglichst noch die entsprechende geistige Reife mit? Dann seid ihr bei uns wohlmöglich genau richtig und vielleicht schon die zukünftigen Leistungsträger unseres Raides.



C) Wenn ich mir mal die Raidzeiten zusammenrechne komme ich auf sage und schreibe auf *50,5 Stunden* in der Woche und das auch nur unter der Annahme dass es am Freitag und Samstag bis 24:00 geht
sonst sind es sogar noch mehr. Also ich bin normalerweise kein Freund von Reallife vergleichen definitiv nicht. Aber jemand der neben der Arbeit falls er eine hat über 50 Stunden pro
Woche WOW zocken kann, kann definitiv keine Freunde, keine Familie Kinder und keine Freundin haben, wie denn auch wann hätte er denn Zeit für die ??? Nach 24:00 ?


----------



## Hascherl (7. März 2011)

finds sau lieb das ihr für mich pushed.

Aber mal im ernst  eure "No-rl" flames sind veraltet. 
Und für alle die keinen Hass oder Frust schieben :  Gogo kommt rann , wir beissen nich <3


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. März 2011)

So, ich hab einiges an OT mal entfernt.

Wenn euch die Voraussetzungen nicht passen, müsst ihr euch ja nicht bewerben. Aber warum muss immer gleich gemeckert werden und ein "No-Real-Life"-Vergleich erzeugt werden?

Daher würde ich euch bitten, auf die Netiquette und die Forenregeln zu achten.

Danke

PS: Wenn sich nicht daran gehalten wird, muss ich den Thread leider schließen. Was aber sicherlich nicht die Intention des Ersteller ist.


----------



## Hascherl (7. März 2011)

danke


----------



## Night2010 (8. März 2011)

> Interface-Screenshot



Wozu das den?


----------



## positiv (8. März 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Wozu das den?



Weil man dadurch sieht was der Spieler an Addons benutzt bzw. Tastaturbelegungen, und man schon viel an der UI sehen kann.

Verlangt mittlerweile jede x- beliebige Gilde die 3/12 nh down hat, genauso wie WOL 




> unter der woche ab 17:30 is doch okay O.o das schaffen doch 75% aller arbeitnehmer



Den Arbeitnehmer will ich sehen... . Man muss ja noch Heimweg + Alltägliches mit einberechnen. Ich persönlich würde es nur ganz selten schaffen.




> Aber mal im ernst  eure "No-rl" flames sind veraltet.



Sowas von, bin wirklich kein Fan von den Affenjungs, aber ist doch jeden sein Leben, wenn Sie kein RL wollen ist es doch ihr Problem <.<


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. März 2011)

Hascherl schrieb:


> Mo-Do: 17:30 - 24:00 Uhr
> Fr: 17:30 - open end
> Sa: 15-open End
> So: 15-24 Uhr






kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, ich hab einiges an OT mal entfernt.
> 
> Wenn euch die Voraussetzungen nicht passen, müsst ihr euch ja nicht bewerben. Aber warum muss immer gleich gemeckert werden und ein "No-Real-Life"-Vergleich erzeugt werden?
> 
> ...



Nur mal so eine Beobachtung:

Die Woche hat 7 Tage, Richtig ?

Sie Raiden ALLE 7 Tage und man soll von 17:30 bis 24:00 !!!! Uhr verfügbar sein. Man soll am Wochenende von 15 - Open und am
Sonntag von 15 bis 24 Uhr da sein.

Und da wundert sich einer über "Kein-RL" Flames ? Ich bitte euch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2011)

So, da manche es nicht sein lassen können, muss ich hier leider schließen.


----------

